# Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?



## Administrator (7. Januar 2008)

*Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Kickers und Mila Superstar ... kult?


----------



## HanFred (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

ich musste zuerst an Captain Future denken, bevor ich den poll gesehen habe und das ist tatsächlich dabei.  
als kind mochte ich die serie sehr, aber wenn ich sie heute sehe, finde ich sie ziemlich übel.


----------



## Dr-Love (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Nach so einer langen Zeit Serien in die Kinos zu bringen ist doch wie heute C&C 1 zocken. Es ist einfach nicht mehr das selbe. Auch wenns witzig sein soll...


----------



## CreechNB (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Ja, Kickers und Mila sind kult.......... aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne ne Verfilmung von MASK, wenn sich noch jemand dran erinnert. Aber bitte kein Realfilm ala Transformers.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Dr. Snuggels!!!


----------



## Vulture_112 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Saberrider
und Marshall Bravestarr
und Cpt. Future
und und und alles *durchdreh*


----------



## Gunter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

saber rider
galaxy rangers
bravestarr
thundercats (HO!)
silverhawks

...


----------



## Exar-K (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Saber Rider natürlich.
Wie konntet ihr das vergessen?


----------



## Burtchen (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.01.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kickers und Mila Superstar ... kult?


Ganz vorsichtig sein, was du sagst...   - im Ernst, ich glaube, ein wirklich abgedrehtes Fußball- oder Volleyballspiel könnte echt Spaß machen


----------



## Power-Poler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Eine Antwort habt ihr vergessen, keine Serie solte in die Kinos kommen. Mansche sachen gehören einfach auf den Heimischen Fernseher, und wenn sie dan Ferfilmt werden, interesieren sich die Fens, die inzwischen älter geworden sind, nicht mehr dafür, Und die jüngeren wisen nichts davon.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war Bugs Bunny schon in den Kinos...
mit Space Jam!
Ich will Darkwing Duck!   

MfG


----------



## HardlineAMD (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Erst heute hab ich daran gedacht, das Captain Future verfilmt gehört.
Langsam wird mir das hier unheimlich.   

Bleibt nur die Frage, welche Geschichte.
"Die Zeitmaschine" oder doch lieber "Das Geheimnis der sieben Steine"?!


----------



## Bensta (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Saber Rider
MASK
Galaxy Rangers
Transformers


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				Burtchen am 07.01.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz vorsichtig sein, was du sagst...   - im Ernst, ich glaube, ein wirklich abgedrehtes Fußball- oder Volleyballspiel könnte echt Spaß machen


Spiel? Gibts doch.  Nennt sich "Mario Strikers Charged Football" und gibts für die Wii.


----------



## Burtchen (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 08.01.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 07.01.2008 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber das hat nicht diese tollen Charaktere.   
Hallo, hört mich irgendjeman der Spiel(film)e macht? Bitte?


----------



## Freezeman (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Einzig und allein Saber Rider und die Star Sherrifs!!! 
Nix anderes!

Für die Fans:
Saber Rider Intro als Metal Version


----------



## HardlineAMD (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				Freezeman am 08.01.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig und allein Saber Rider und die Star Sherrifs!!!
> Nix anderes!
> 
> Für die Fans:
> Saber Rider Intro als Metal Version




Saber Rider wäre auch ne gute Alternative.
Die genialen Sprüche habe ich geliebt.
Läuft derzeit sogar auf SciFi.


----------



## Boesor (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Bravestarr mit seinem schießwütigen Gaul Thirty Thirty


----------



## bierchen (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Wicki fand ich als Kind immer super. 

Gabs denn noch keinen Bugs Bunny Kinofilm? War da nicht mal ein Film, halb Trick halb echt?


----------



## crackajack (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				Burtchen am 08.01.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hört mich irgendjeman der Spiel(film)e macht? Bitte?


Shaolin Soccer?



			
				bierchen am 09.01.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs denn noch keinen Bugs Bunny Kinofilm? War da nicht mal ein Film, halb Trick halb echt?


Space Jam

Edit
Steht ja sogar schon im Thread.


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				Bonkic am 07.01.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dr. Snuggels!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XMasTree (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Bring back ..
The A-Team!


----------



## bierchen (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				crackajack am 09.01.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 09.01.2008 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den meinte ich nicht. Aber stimmt, der war mit Bugs Bunny. 
Bei dem, den ich meine wars mehr eine Krimikomödie. Mit einem recht bekannten Hollywood-Schauspieler, dessen Name mir auf den Lippen liegt, aber mir nicht einfallen will...

Story: Zeichentrick-Hase wird des Mordes bezichtet und wendet sich an einen Privatdetektiv (Schauspieler von oben). 

Sorry für das kleine Quiz hier.


----------



## Boesor (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				bierchen am 09.01.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für das kleine Quiz hier.



google/wiki sind deine Freunde:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsches_Spiel_mit_Roger_Rabbit


----------



## bierchen (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				Boesor am 09.01.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 09.01.2008 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ja langweilig, für was gibts die Community? Gemeinsam sind wir stark!
Trotzdem danke. 
Genau den meinte ich. Bob Hoskins war der Schauspieler.


----------



## SteveatMC (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				Burtchen am 07.01.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 07.01.2008 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ja, die Kickers hatten schon was. Bin deswegen in den Fußballclub eingetreten, jaja...

Bugs Bunny kann ich mir auch noch vorstellen, aber die anderen sagen mir entweder nix oder ich hab sie nie gesehen :-o


----------



## Gunter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				SteveatMC am 10.01.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bugs Bunny kann ich mir auch noch vorstellen, aber die anderen sagen mir entweder nix oder ich hab sie nie gesehen :-o


sag mal, wo hast du deine kindheit verbracht, samstags und sonntags vormittag?   

ab mit dir auf youtube und zumindest die intros angesehen! *scheuch*


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				XMasTree am 09.01.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bring back ..
> The A-Team!



Kommt doch.   

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0429493/

und

http://www.empireonline.com/news/feed.asp?NID=21662

Von der Auswahl hätte ich übrigens Captain Future gewählt, ansonsten freu' ich mich auf's A-Team.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Sorry, aber bei euren Quickpolls muss ich jedesmal wieder den Kopf schütteln. Ich mein, die Fragen sind ja immer ganz interessant, aber wer denkt sich nur diese Antwortmöglichkeiten aus? Scheint wohl ein Job für Praktikanten zu sein, die gerade nix zu tun haben. Am besten war ja die Frage nach den Lieblingsactionhelden - kein Max Payne, kein Duke Nukem, kein Nummer 47, kein Gordon Freeman, ... Und auch hier fehlt mal wieder eine ganz wichtige Option: 

[X] Gar keine! Ich will gar keine alte Serie verfilmt sehen, und da bin ich ganz sicher nicht der Einzige. 

SSA


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				bierchen am 09.01.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Den meinte ich nicht. Aber stimmt, der war mit Bugs Bunny.
> Bei dem, den ich meine wars mehr eine Krimikomödie. Mit einem recht bekannten Hollywood-Schauspieler, dessen Name mir auf den Lippen liegt, aber mir nicht einfallen will...
> 
> Story: Zeichentrick-Hase wird des Mordes bezichtet und wendet sich an einen Privatdetektiv (Schauspieler von oben).
> ...


"Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit" ?


----------



## FossilZ (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				bierchen am 09.01.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Den meinte ich nicht. Aber stimmt, der war mit Bugs Bunny.
> Bei dem, den ich meine wars mehr eine Krimikomödie. Mit einem recht bekannten Hollywood-Schauspieler, dessen Name mir auf den Lippen liegt, aber mir nicht einfallen will...
> 
> Story: Zeichentrick-Hase wird des Mordes bezichtet und wendet sich an einen Privatdetektiv (Schauspieler von oben).
> ...


Looney Tunes: Back in Action 
Aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Film eher schlecht als recht 


Edit: Den Teil mit der Story überlesen ..


----------



## Hansi152 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Ich will Heidi!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bsekranker (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.01.2008 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Gar keine! Ich will gar keine alte Serie verfilmt sehen, und da bin ich ganz sicher nicht der Einzige.


Dito.

Aus schlechten Serien werden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schlechte Filme, und die Erinnerungen an gute Serien möchte ich mir nicht von irgendeinem Hollywood-Murks vermiesen lassen.


----------



## nf1n1ty (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Das A-Team natürlich!


----------



## GrafGurKe (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Darkwing Duck ganz klar!!! 

oder für die kleineren von euch chip und chap


----------



## Danielovitch (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*



			
				GrafGurKe am 28.01.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Darkwing Duck ganz klar!!!
> 
> oder für die kleineren von euch chip und chap


Jaa Darkwing Duck  

Geil


----------



## timi19 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

habt ihr tom&jerry ganz vergessen??^^(ist das überhaupt eine kult-serie?xD)


----------



## Solon25 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wicki kommt in die Kinos! Welche andere Kult-Serie möchten Sie ebenfalls im Kino sehen?*

Ich will die Blaue Elise (6 Min. Video). Der Spruch zu Beginn: "Lauf dir doch nicht das ganze Fett ab"


----------

